

The Web Setup: Runscope - borisjabes
http://blog.meldium.com/home/2013/12/18/the-web-setup-runscope

======
johns
John from Runscope here...if I can answer any questions about our setup, let
me know!

~~~
onetimeonce
Hi John, Love the concept of RunScope. Want to talk to you about a possible
partnership. Pls email me; my email address in my profile. Thanks.

------
buckbova
> In this installment of the Web Setup, we spoke with John Sheehan, the CEO of
> Runscope, a small startup based in San Francisco.

Who's we?

~~~
borisjabes
We is Meldium (YC W13) - a startup helping companies manage passwords &
accounts for the plethora of web apps we use to run companies today.

~~~
buckbova
Okay. I'm not a fan of unattributed author blogs. It comes off as advertising.

~~~
borisjabes
Very fair point. I wrote the post and I'll look at modding our blog template
to make sure author is visible.

------
khamoud
Sounds phishy to me.

